# Miracle Detail present Jaguar XKR in white, 7mins of HD video, corrected with Bigfoot



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

A white Jaguar that came in for a Ultimate Detail.

Rupes Bigfoot system took care of the paintwork correction side of things, paint windows and wheels protected with Gtechniq EXO, windows Gtechniq G1. etc etc...






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning motor and work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Fantastic results as always Paul


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Great work as always.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

nice work 

callum


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## MrBlue (Jan 26, 2013)

Great work paul
love the music!

Rupes Bigfoot RULES!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

nice work.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Fantastic. What a vast improvement over the paint on arrival.

I'll bet the owner was very impressed and excited to take her out a spin on collection


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work Paul.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

White never looked better, an outstanding job.

Thank-you John Tht.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning Paul


----------



## dave-p (Dec 31, 2012)

That a great finish, I've got a Rupes Bigfoot, just not had any time or the weather to use it yet


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Grommit said:


> Fantastic. What a vast improvement over the paint on arrival.
> 
> I'll bet the owner was very impressed and excited to take her out a spin on collection


Yes very impressed! :thumb:

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

great job


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautiful work there Paul on a lovely motor!! machine polishing effortlessly there my ol son..... love it!! :thumb:


----------

